# What is your preferred brand of "prepared" Mayonnaise?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

From time to time I will make my own mayo but I also like to have some on hand that is already prepared. I was looking for recommendations from the community on what brands of mayo you use for everyday. 

Please don't post "I make my own" looking for prepared brand recommendations only. Thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Kewpie is really good. Visit your Asian grocer and give some a try.

I'm fine with Hellmans/Best Foods too. It's the same mayo, just branded differently east to west.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Hellman's, full fat


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

For mayo, it's Hellman's all the way, but I have to admit, when it comes to many sandwich applications, and a few other uses as well, I often reach for Miracle Whip.  I do make homemade, occasionally.  Not sure why I don't make it more often as it is really simple to make.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Hellmans.


----------



## thespit (May 17, 2016)

unilever which owns hellmans/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## luis de vence (Jun 5, 2015)

II've never used Hellmans, but something tells me Hellmans would be my go to favorite If I could find it here.

I use Kraft at home. Venezuela doesn't have many brands other than the Kraft imported mayo or the Mavesa brand which taste the same as Kraft to me. The delicatessen sells some artesenal mayos, but not worth it.

I whip up my own mayo when I'm home on the weekends and want to woo one of my lucky visitors. Hehe.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hellmans all the way.  They make one with olive oil which is not bad but I think it also has other oils in it as well.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

West of the Mississippi: Best Foods.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hellmans always


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Kewpie is great...basically mayo with MSG. It can be addicting. I find it smoother than Hellmans.

Also, nobody said Duke's yet. If you live in the South, Duke's is awesome. Used to be my go to, but now I can't find it where I live. So I use Hellmans or Kraft.

The Kraft mayo is surprisingly good. I like it even more than Hellmans. 


Pete said:


> For mayo, it's Hellman's all the way, but I have to admit, when it comes to many sandwich applications, and a few other uses as well, I often reach for Miracle Whip.


I'm pretty sure the post was about Mayo, not God-forsaken abomination demon-babies like Miracle Whip.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Miracle Whip is an acquired taste but I guess once you've acquired it there's no looking back at real mayo again.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife says that also. We always have both since half the family is Best Foods and the other half is MW.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Koukouvagia said:


> Miracle Whip is an acquired taste but I guess once you've acquired it there's no looking back at real mayo again.


Each has it's own uses. For most deli meat sandwiches I prefer MW, but for most salad type applications (potato, pasta, etc.) I prefer mayo. When it comes to sandwiches beyond deli meats, it really depends on what is in the sandwich.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I come from a MW family but switched to the dark side (Hellman's) in high school.

The fisherman is pure MW but will eat my tuna salad with mayo...I just use a tiny bit and he adds MW to his serving.

mimi

@Someday a few years ago and with a huge amt of advertising Duke's was introduced.

Received a coupon for a jar and remember thinking it was really close to Hellman's.

WM still carries it so someone is buying it.

m.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like Kraft Olive Oil Mayonnaise.  That said I keep both it and Hellman's on hand.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I used to prefer Hellmann's (Blue Ribbon "Real Mayonnaise”), but went with Best Brand, because I couldn't find it in my area. Tried Miracle Whip (sandwich spread) years ago, but didn't care fo the tangy slightly sweet flat taste. (Maybe that is a result of high fructose corn syrup in the ingredient list.) Actually, I don't use it that often, and the size of the jars are huge. Trying to phase it out usIng mashed avocado instead. For certain items (staples), the ingredient list for store brands are almost identical, and cost less. The topic of brand names pro or con, would be interesting.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Seriously if you guys can get your hands on Duke's its really good. Like I said, I like it better than Hellman's but I can't get Duke's where I live. Give Kraft a try sometime too, I like their mayo a lot. I usually switch between those two depending on which is on sale. 

I haven't found kewpie around here either (no Asian grocers), but I like Kewpie both alone on things, but where I like it the best is when I want to add things to it to make a quick tartare style sauce, or spicy sauce, or something like that. It mixes really well. 

And yeah, again, Miracle Whip...just no. No, no no no no no no no no no no no no no.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hellman's, preferably the cage free egg label.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Miracle Whip! It is a Minnesota thing!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a Hellman's girl but there's a Mexican mayo by McCormick of all companies that has an awesome mayo with a hint of lime




  








image.jpg




__
laurenlulu


__
May 20, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip @laurenlulu.

The little Mexican meat markets have usually got it stocked but I never thought to try it.

Would be great in my dill potato salad.

mimi


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

@flipflopgirl Love dill in potato salad! This mayo is oddly addictive tho I have a love affair with mayo. Great in quiche to give a silky texture, smeared on fish and topped with garlic bread crumbs before baking, smeared on corn cobs and topped with Parm before being baked.. Sounds gross but so freaking good


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

laurenlulu said:


> @flipflopgirl Love dill in potato salad! This mayo is oddly addictive tho I have a love affair with mayo. Great in quiche to give a silky texture, smeared on fish and topped with garlic bread crumbs before baking, smeared on corn cobs and topped with Parm before being baked.. Sounds gross but so freaking good


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

mimi


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hellman's here.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

For the longest time I used Helmans ... started making my own and now I seem to be using Duke's more often than not


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Whew long thread, @Nicko, perhaps we should create  and actual review thread for commercial mayo, because 

virtually everyone uses it, both in commercial environments and at home. I consider it a more solid staple 

than ketchup or mustard. 

I like basically most full fat mayos, Best foods and Hellman's being my favorites. 

With Hellman's currently at the top, because they make a nice variety.... regular, canola, olive oil, a few others, and 

they're all good IMO. Plus I can find Hellmans cheaper than BF, as a rule. 

I wil take this opportunity to state for the record that I loathe Miracle Whip, to me it's just sickly sweet, and is 

actually a thick salad dressing more than a mayo. (although my Aunt swore by the stuff when I was a kid, so

its possible she made me sick of it early on.)


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Hellman's for this guy. Like Cain's too once in a while. I hated mayo growing up until about 15. Slowly crossed over, now it's my favorite condiment for sure. Like, I love the stuff. 

Am I the only one that likes the "brand of your choice (for me it's admiration)" extra extra heavy gallon of mayo from the local cash and carry (RD for me) ?


----------



## eolian (Jan 17, 2015)

Blue Plate Mayo for me.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Best Foods aka Hellman's. Nothing else will do. This thread looks like an advertizement for it  I tried TJ's because they use canola, hoping it would taste as good, but no it doesn't. Hain, no thanks. Miracle Whip, if I want a sweet sandwich (or salad or whatever), but that happens about once a year at most. So it's Best Foods for me.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Hellman's or Best in the west.  Dukes is a product of C.F. Sauer.  They have several different brands of mayo including Sauer.  Dukes is a trendy brand with young cooks.


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

Duke's.

No added sugar, fructose, etc.


----------



## firehousecook (Mar 29, 2016)

I like Dukes and also when I can find it, Blue Plate.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Jimyra said:


> Dukes is a trendy brand with young cooks.


Does that mean Hellman's is a stodgy brand for old people? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Duke's is really good. Probably my favorite. I developed a taste for it when I lived in South Carolina for a while like 10 years ago. Something about the sourness really sets it apart, in my opinion.

Dunno what makes it trendy.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Does that mean Hellman's is a stodgy brand for old people? No it means Hellman's is preferred by more mature and experienced cooks./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I think a lot of the trendy things are caused by the communication available today. Regional brands are now available online. Also sites like this one let cooks from different regions share ideas. This is a good thing.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

We ain't got no Dukes, or Blue Plate 'round heah. But Hellman's is ubiquitous and so is Kraft so there Mr. fancy south of Mason Dixon. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I don't know how you can call something that has been around for 100 years trendy but whatever. I've also been eating it (when I can get it) for over 10 years...so again, trendy? 

Have you guys actually ever tried it?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Here in the deep south I really lilke Duke's mayonnaise.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have never had "Duke's" but Someday says it has a "sourness" to it.  So would you describe it more like traditional mayo or more a Miracle Whip or something else altogether different.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

It a regular mayo. Someday it's trendy because you use it when you can get it.  Has anyone ever tried JFG mayo?


----------



## lia9255 (Mar 15, 2016)

There's just something about Miracle Whip that tastes better to me than other brands.


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

Expensive European Mayonnaise that come in Tubes

I was used to Best Foods (aka Hellmann's West of the Rockies)) but when I moved to Italy, only names such as Thomy Delikatess, Calve, Triglia were available that are small tubes and quite expensive. Their flavors are excellent. Thomy is Swiss and very good. French (Benedicta) and German (Van Wijngaarden) versions also contain some mustard. Thomy is also available in larger jars but depending where you buy it, it can be 220%~300% more expensive than Best Foods.





  








41BcmVyA2QL._SX450_.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
May 29, 2016


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Steve TPHC said:


> Expensive European Mayonnaise that come in Tubes
> 
> I was used to Best Foods (aka Hellmann's West of the Rockies)) but when I moved to Italy, only names such as Thomy Delikatess, Calve, Triglia were available that are small tubes and quite expensive. Their flavors are excellent. Thomy is Swiss and very good. French (Benedicta) and German (Van Wijngaarden) versions also contain some mustard. Thomy is also available in larger jars but depending where you buy it, it can be 220%~300% more expensive than Best Foods.
> 
> ...


That stuff looks like what you can get in outer space.


----------



## bret the chef (May 29, 2016)

To be blunt Miracle whip is garbage with high sugar content. Hellmann's is a good standby for regular mayonnaise. Regular mayonnaise incorporates egg whites as well as egg yolks. Another type of mayonnaise made by either Kewpie or Blueplate incorporates only egg yolks is effective for certain applications. This type of mayonnaise is more creamy and in the case of Kewpie has a pronounced Asian impact.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm surprised no one mentioned ...................................................

*BACONNAISE*

http://www.baconaddicts.com/products/bacon-condiment-condiments-pack-gift-set

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Lia9255 said:


> There's just something about Miracle Whip that tastes better to me than other brands.


Sugar content?

We use Ken's Heavy Mayo here in New England.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Jimyra said:


> Someday it's trendy because you use it when you can get it.


That makes no sense.

And Duke's certainly has a different taste than Hellmans...not as thick, more tangy/vinegary. The difference isn't astronomical, but it is there. The only reason I don't use it as often now is because I can't find it where I live, has nothing to do with being trendy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Like I said earlier, Kewpie is good too. It is basically mayo with MSG and rice vinegar. But it is delicious.


----------



## pastrydiva (May 31, 2016)

Hellmans an Best Brands are the same thing.

I like the Hellmans Olive Oil Mayo.


----------



## luis de vence (Jun 5, 2015)

Steve TPHC said:


> Expensive European Mayonnaise that come in Tubes
> 
> I was used to Best Foods (aka Hellmann's West of the Rockies)) but when I moved to Italy, only names such as Thomy Delikatess, Calve, Triglia were available that are small tubes and quite expensive. Their flavors are excellent. Thomy is Swiss and very good. French (Benedicta) and German (Van Wijngaarden) versions also contain some mustard. Thomy is also available in larger jars but depending where you buy it, it can be 220%~300% more expensive than Best Foods.
> 
> ...


Anything that comes in a tube is amazing. I think the swiss even have fermented herring in a tube. Foie in a tube, chocolate in a tube. Need more space age tube food in my life.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Steve TPHC thanks I have never heard of that brand and I am not sure it is even available in the USA?


----------



## commanderinchef (Jun 10, 2016)

Kewpie or Hellman's, but I am not familiar with too many brands


----------



## crazylady (Jun 15, 2016)

Blue Plate and Duke's


----------



## scottintexas (Oct 17, 2007)

Helmans REAL mayonnaise full force, no reduced anything.


----------



## frankopolo (Jun 14, 2016)

If you ever, by any chance, happen do be in polish store try mayo called "Kielecki". It's brilliant.


----------



## fbreck1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Dukes or Blue Plate


----------



## passthegravy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hellmans.
No contest for me.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Y'know, it depends upon where we are...

East Coast it's Hellmans

West Coast is Best Foods

Hawaii, always Kewpie

in the South it's Blue Plate

and in Europe (Mayo, mustard and hot mustard in a tube, so cool and tasty) is Thomy

But gotta say, Kraft (of any kind) or Miracle Whip - never!




  








emoticon-yuck.gif




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 13, 2015


----------



## daltonj (Dec 2, 2016)

I just assume that when people say mayo, they're talking about Dukes. All others are "mayo-like". /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif It's kind of a running joke around here. "Hey, you need some mayo for that?" "Yeah, it's Duke's, right?" "That's what I said, mayo."


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

People around here also swear by Cain's. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

Another vote for Kewpie. I don't know about it having MSG (as posted above) but DO know it's made with rice vinegar and is a bit creamier than Hellman's/BestFoods, so it has a bit more of a bright taste. It's Japanese so it's not always easy to find. Usually at Asian markets and Gelson's carries it in SoCal. .


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Midlife said:


> Another vote for Kewpie. I don't know about it having MSG (as posted above) but DO know it's made with rice vinegar and is a bit creamier than Hellman's/BestFoods, so it has a bit more of a bright taste. It's Japanese so it's not always easy to find. Usually at Asian markets and Gelson's carries it in SoCal. .


Kewpie absolutely has MSG in it, it's what makes it so delicious.


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

Interesting perspective on what MSG does. I did a quick search and most of what I found says the "touch" of MSG in Kewpie gives it that 'umami' thing. However it gets it, Kewpie is really good. OTOH I wouldn't want people who are MSG averse to think it's loaded with the stuff.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

WALMART   sells KEWPIE . $ 6.30 for 17.64 fl oz


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Kewpie has 100 mg sodium per tablespoon, Hellmans has 95.  So there's not a lot of difference in total sodium.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Can we all agree to just start making it at home?!? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## passthegravy (Jan 9, 2014)

I change my vote.
From Helmans to the Helmans with olive oil.
So tasty I eat it on toast.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

rpooley said:


> Can we all agree to just start making it at home?!? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


It costs you less if you buy it .


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Hellman's.

In Japan, it's Kewpie or imitation Kewpie. I'm sort of OK with it -- very similar to Miracle Whip -- but my kids HATE Kewpie. They used to freak out when School Lunch (rule is, you have to eat everything but you can pick what you have seconds on) included a mayo-based salad (usually potato salad), because it was always based on Kewpie. Very sweet, more like British "salad cream" than actual mayonnaise.


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

Your school district actually uses Kewpie??? Isn't it significantly more costly than commercial mayo?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

my partner only allows Duke's mayo in the house.  i actually prefer kraft miracle whip


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Midlife said:


> Your school district actually uses Kewpie??? Isn't it significantly more costly than commercial mayo?


They did in Kyoto, yes. It's a strange system, but somehow it works. Very, very different from any US school lunch program.


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

Well, sure. So many reasons why they'd do it in Japan. As you say...... very different.


----------

